# Palo Alto Bicycles - Campagnolo Night Thurs March 26



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Just a heads up for those who might be interested...

6:30-9pm


----------



## Kwantani (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks for the heads up...
great way to spend the evening. 
Very nice Campy fashion show.
Special bonus: Campy Athena 11spd group. You seen it here 1st.


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm interested in the women's clothing line.. will that be part of the fashion show?

(for the girlfriend...)


----------

